# Pre-Halloween Blues



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

OK, so this past weekend i decided to drag my Halloween props out and take a basic inventory. Life sized Bucky.....check.....skulls....check.....Like every other year past i do this stuff far too late. There are several projects i want to take on that simply require more time than i have allotted myself. The other problem i have is that, as usual, the props i want to build have restrictions....time, ca$h and size limitations. 

The one thing i wanted to do this year was to pneumatically control my "toe pincher" coffin. I wanted to make the lid pop open and then have my Bucky sit bolt upright. I have been reading up on pneumatics for several months now and I'm fairly sure i know what i want to do. My only problem is getting my hands on a [email protected]#%#[email protected] cylinder with the right amount of stroke, or any cylinder for that matter. I've been on Ebay and the bidding eventually gets stupid. I have checked all of the resources i know of but i can't find a retailer for pneumatic cylinders in the Greater Toronto area. AAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH! I know where to get the controller cards....even the solenoid valves but still no cylinder.

OK so now what? I figured i would go on to prop #2 for my fiance' which is the Witch stirring the bubbling cauldron...i think I'll have better luck with this one because all i need is a 12v wiper motor and i have an Automobile scrap yard just around the corner. I also have a shopping list to fill out, more foggers, lights, strobes.....music.

I have also tried to keep myself occupied with other tasks like aging my Bucky plus i have another 33 1/2 Bucky Jr on the way that my fiance' bought me on EbaY. That guy should arrive this week sometime and i will "age" him as well and start the project i bought him for. I'm going to use the directions i found here http://www.anatomical.com/barticle.asp?AI=61&CAT_NBR=8&SUB_CAT_NBR=0

If i get through the season and i still have not pulled all of my hair out i should be ok. I guess for this year, i will focus on the two projects i can handle for now and worry about the pneumatics for next year.....but i also want to do a 3-axis skull too! Alas, such is the dilemma of people such as ourselves. Our friends and family think we are nuts but we are the types that can't resist showing off and reaping the rewards of the people that line up in front of our houses emitting ooh's and ahhh's. I guess this is why people get into fireworks too huh? Passion.

The weeks to come will tell.............to be continued...
Scruff'


----------

